
Frontpile – A new social network forum - frontpile
https://www.frontpile.com
======
Klonoar
Y'know... look, I get the idea and all, but if you wanna take a crack at a new
social network, you should understand off the bat that the bar for UI is set
very high, and a Bootstrap-lookin' crazy font sized UI just makes me wanna
close the tab without digging further.

This is before I'd even comment about how it seems like it's just an attempt
at a grab-bag of social network functionality.

~~~
frontpile
The main reason I chose this UI approach because of time (I'm a student with
so many exams), so the time for making the basics would take longer. But I do
have plans of making the UI better and unique in the nearby future.

------
sshine
I will let these screenshots speak for themselves:

[https://image.ibb.co/fAp2QS/Screenshot_20180326_004056.jpg](https://image.ibb.co/fAp2QS/Screenshot_20180326_004056.jpg)
[https://image.ibb.co/h7aWKn/Screenshot_20180326_003737.jpg](https://image.ibb.co/h7aWKn/Screenshot_20180326_003737.jpg)

------
cryptoz
> Register with us!

> Be part of Frontpile

But why? I can't see anything on the page except a sign up form for something
I don't know anything about! In this time especially of weariness around
social media, you should explain to the user what the site is.

This might be because the site's layout is somewhat broken. Things are all
squished into small columns.

Chrome, Android 8.

~~~
frontpile
The idea of Frontpile is to avoid people having an issue adding content to
specific place or topic. This platform solves this issues by submitting
several kinds of content (e.g news, questions, vibe content etc) in one place.
Furthermore, users can add more topics (called as tags) if a topic don't exist
(a simple form), there is no restrictions. It also consists a poll system if
people like voting content.

The whole point of this service is collaborating all content in one place and
avoiding people. I want to avoid people doing to many clicks for submitting
content. You can see many additional feature involved this software. It's just
not another website. I describe it as a combination of social media and forum.
I have further feature to integrate in the future (big list on my desk).

Thank you for your feedback and will repair them ASAP. Perhaps I will add
something similar on the website. Thank you!

------
jamdav16
Coming off the Facebook scandal, I think most people want transparency when it
comes to social media. 'admin' running the site doesn't scream transparency.

Not to mention the odd text formatting, site design (Tempus Dominus, nothing
original) and the lack of activity (you seem to have replied to your own post
on there). If you put a bit more effort in rather than jumping the gun hoping
to capture attention, you could get somewhere.

But 'admin' with no profile picture or any profile data isn't a good sign, how
do you expect me to sign up, share my personal data and add a photo of myself
when the owner of the site doesn't even do that?

------
fairpx
Of you need help with your UI (and you do...) check out:
[http://fairpixels.pro](http://fairpixels.pro)

It’s not about making just look nicer. But the product needs to be at the very
least understandable. Simplicity is hard, but core to succeed.

------
geraldhacks
We are part of a team consisting of highly efficient developers and hackers.
Upgrade University Grades Facebook, Instagram, Twitter, Whatsapp, Line, Skype
Hack Delete unwanted online Pictures and Videos on any website Remove Criminal
Records Hack bank accounts Apps hacking MasterCard, Paypal, Bitcoin, WU, Money
Gram with untraceable credit on it etc. We also develop hacked facebook,
twitter, instagram, yahoo, gmail passwords etc. We do custom software and web
development in php, java, asp.net etc. We have 100% records from our client as
well as highest repeat hire rate. our work speak for ourselves, we provide a
perfect software solution to all clients. We believe in mutual growing with
client and hence we work as a technology partner and consultant for our
clients. Contact us geraldhacks30@gmail.com ICQ: 703132619 or
WhatsApp:+14696660879or Skype: geraldhacks30@gmail.com

------
have_faith
The front page with the leaderboard and scores really puts me off. I don't
mind scores as a form of soft moderation (HN). But I don't enjoy it as a key
part of the incentive structure of a community.

~~~
jamdav16
Agreed. People log on to social media communities to get away from the
hierarchical structure of life (to a degree). I don't feel encourages to
contribute more if my name is in shining lights on the homepage.

------
frontpile
Thank you for the feedback and I will improve the service using this feedback.

I've never experienced something this before, so I'm glad I've done this. I
learnt a lot from this occasion.

------
hanniabu
IDK about this service, but I can see a service like WeMe gaining traction
after the whole Facebook fiasco considering they do end-to-end encryption.

~~~
frontpile
I just started this platform off and like to get an audience for it and get
feedback. I do have hopes of adding more features to it (I got a huge list of
new features to add in the nearby future).

I never heard of WeMe but I'll have a look.

------
tomcooks
Sorry for my french but it looks like arse on firefox mobile, being spammed me
with a register box covering the screen was the cherry on top.

I'll pass

~~~
frontpile
Yes, I see there is an issue with small devices and will repair them ASAP.

------
dewey
It’s unusable on mobile and the layout is broken.

------
drivingmenuts
I'm not seeing anything right away that distinguishes it from Reddit or any
other link-sharing site.

What's the value here over other sites?

~~~
frontpile
I sort of explained this in another post but it does consists more features
than Reddit (or similar). It consists a poll system, people can add more topic
(if not existed), people can like topics (tags) and users. Users can view
their liked users on their page view.

There are many more feature added into that I haven't mentioned. I also got
more features waiting to be integrating in the nearby future.

Perhaps, I might focus more detailing information on it, so people can have a
better idea of what's going on...

Thank you for your response.

